# opinions on air suspension Good/bad?



## VEEBUG74 (Apr 22, 2011)

thinking of getting high on air,cost of air is expensive.
Really hope the air is good.
like the possibility of upgrading payload/ride etc.
Running an alko lowline chassis


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I had air ride on my last van it turned a bouncy ride into an easy to handle slightly harder but nicer ride :wink:


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

I fitted some a few months ago, Air-ride, and it improved the ride and handling.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I had air assisted on my first MH, extremely good.
Had full air suspension on my second Far Far superior to Air Assisted but both much better ride.
I am having VB full air fitted to my present one in January.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Semi Air: 

Affordable, improves handling, gives some ability to raise/lower chassis (for boarding ferries etc).

Full Air:

Can be quite expensive, cushions ride, some complain of seas sickness in-travel. Ability to raise/lower chassis. But is the only thing supporting your van. So if a bag fails!

I would prefer full air, but considering a smaller MH with an Auto box. So not sure yet.

TM


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Good so far, will test it fully in December /April traipsing around Europe with the car trailer on the back. :wink: 

ray.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We have airides fitted and have been very pleased with them,firmed up the back end and helps with body roll on roundabouts and when overtaking(or being overtaken)by HGV's on the motorway.

I don't think that it increases payload though,I would check beforehand if that is what you want to do.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Does NOT automatically increase payload.

DOES assist with handling by preventing unwanted rolling on bends, stiffens up the existing suspension - relieving the load on the stock springs.

Have it fitted to our 696 (Airide) - very good. Good for small amounts of levelling up of the rear of the 'van. Good for ground clearance getting on / off ferries.........but do remember to drop some air out if you 'jack up' the rear to board a ferry - the handling can go to pot if it is over done......

Carl


----------

